
Marissa Mayer’s twisted joke kills morale - kevindeasis
http://nypost.com/2016/01/18/marissa-mayers-job-safety-joke-doesnt-sit-well-with-workers/
======
randycupertino
The press really has it out for her lately. She can't do anything right. A few
weeks ago they were calling her Marie Antoinette.

~~~
MollyR
While the press might have it out for her,I still think her joke was in very
poor taste.

